# Looks like some shows potentially coming back...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the current listing from Poultry Show Central as of today, looks like they are making an attempt at some in-person shows:

Here are the shows still happening in January & February.

TX - Brazos Valley Poultry Club - Blue Bonnet Classic

January 2, 2021

OH - Fremont Pigeon Club Winter Show

January 2, 2021

TX - Comanche Command All Game Pow Wow

January 9, 2021

FL - Florida Sunshine Classic

January 9-10, 2021

OK - Green Country All Bantam Classic

January 11, 2021

GA - Peachstate Poultry Association's "Just Peachy" Classic

January 16, 2021

LA - The Louisiana All Game Double Show

January 16, 2021

GA - Northeast Georgia Poultry Fanciers Association

January 16, 2021

MS - Pearl River Classic

January 23, 2021

SC - Winter Bantam Game Bash

January 23, 2021

TX - Panhandle South Plains Bantam Assoc & All Variety Pigeon Show

January 23, 2021

TX - Fort Worth Stock Show - Youth Poultry Show

January 23-24, 2021

KY - NPA Grand National

January 28-30, 2021

CA - Pacific Poultry Breeders Association Show

February 5-7, 2021

CA - Pacific Serama Classic

February 5-7, 2021

NC - Cape Fear Poultry Association Show

February 6, 2021

OK - Canadian Valley Poultry Club Show

February 6, 2021

AL - Dixie Fellowship Memorial All Bantam Double Show

February 6, 2021

AL - Heart of Dixie Poultry Club Double Spring Show

February 6, 2021

FL - Florida State Fair Spring Purebred Poultry & Waterfowl Show

February 11-22, 2021

CA - Cloverdale Citrus Fair

February 12-15, 2021

TX - Comanche Crossroads

February 13-14, 2021

FL - Pasco County Fair Youth Poultry Show

February 15-21, 2021

TN - Lawrence Co. Poultry Club Spring Show

February 20, 2021

CA - Greater California Society of Poultry Fanciers

February 21, 2021

AL - Bama All Bantam Double Show

February 27, 2021


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No chance would I be going to any of those shows with the way things are. I wonder how many others feel the same way.

And when you look back, think of the ages of most exhibitors.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No chance would I be going to any of those shows with the way things are. I wonder how many others feel the same way.
> 
> And when you look back, think of the ages of most exhibitors.


Agreed 100 percent! Also, I care less each year for the nonsense. There is more fellowship on this forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's true about the forum. 

I think some of what we don't see at shows is the stress the exhibitors are going through. I knew personally a bunch of the exhibitors, they were generous and helpful in their everyday lives. But when they worried about getting to the show, worried that the bird was OK, you know all of that stuff. They became more subdued and insular.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's true about the forum.
> 
> I think some of what we don't see at shows is the stress the exhibitors are going through. I knew personally a bunch of the exhibitors, they were generous and helpful in their everyday lives. But when they worried about getting to the show, worried that the bird was OK, you know all of that stuff. They became more subdued and insular.


You are too generous!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or I chose my friends carefully.


----------

